# Hidden Beauty



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

One very cool log.

http://woodtreks.com/rick-hearne-never-tires-of-hidden-beauty-in-rare-logs/231/


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very cool log! Lots of info in that video also, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Keith Cruickshank (the guy who keeps that blog up) is a member here...I haven't seen him around for awhile. He must be busy. He does have a lot of neat stuff there. :yes:


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Just wow!!!!!


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*i love that place....*

Although i have never met rick hearne, i have been to his place a few times. Its an amazing place to go. The amount of wood they have sitting in log form is so amazing, trees everywhere. His place is in Oxford, PA, which is a little over an hour from me. I found an amish guy locally(5 min) from me that has a millwork shop, so i stop going up there. I still wouldnt mind going back to watch that mill run through, its HUGE!!!

jraks


----------

